# Colorado 14ers Weekly Update



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LAST WEEK'S GAMES 
March 10 vs. Rio Grande Valley Vipers - The 14ers set a new franchise record with 49 points in the fourth quarter, and new NBA Development League records with 58 field goals and 147 points in the game taking a 28 point win over the Vipers. Denver Nuggets assigned player Sonny Weems led the charge with 27 points, six rebounds, seven assists, and two steals. The victory marked the third time in a four game stretch at the Broomfield Event Center that the 14ers had tied or set a new team record for points in a game.

March 12 vs. Rio Grande Valley Vipers - Colorado completed the season sweep of Rio Grande Valley with a 126-109 win in Broomfield. Sonny Weems led the way with 26 points while Eddie Gill and Josh Davis both posted double-double performances in the win.

March 14 at Albuquerque Thunderbirds - Albuquerque shot 44 free throws to Colorado's 14 en route to a 111-107 win over the 14ers. The loss broke Colorado's five game win streak, and it was their first of the season against the Thunderbirds. Trey Gilder led the 14ers with 19 points and 12 rebounds in defeat.

March 15 vs. Los Angeles D-Fenders - Darren Cooper and Ryan Forehan-Kelly combined for 39 points off the bench to lead the D-Fenders to a 111-107 win at Colorado. Dominique Coleman led the 14ers with 20 points, eight rebounds, and five assists as their nine game home winning streak came to an end.


UPCOMING GAMES 

Tuesday, March 17 vs. Idaho Stampede, Broomfield Event Center at 7:00 p.m. MST 
Live video streaming is available at www.nba.com/dleague

Wednesday, March 18 vs. Tulsa 66ers, Broomfield Event Center at 7:00 p.m. MST 
Live video streaming is available at www.nba.com/dleague

Saturday, March 21 vs. Dakota Wizards, Broomfield Event Center at 7:00 p.m. MST 
Live video streaming is available at www.nba.com/dleague

Sunday, March 22 vs. Anaheim Arsenal, Broomfield Event Center at 3:00 p.m. MST 
Live video streaming is available at www.nba.com/dleague


NOTES
Colorado set new D-League records with 58 made field goals and 147 points in Tuesday's win over Rio Grande Valley. 
Thursday's victory over the Vipers gave the 14ers a 7 game season sweep of their Southwest Division rivals, and moved Colorado to 14-1 all-time against Rio Grande Valley. 
Denver Nuggets assigned player Sonny Weems is averaging 22.4 ppg over five games in his current assignment. 
The 14ers continue to lead the D-League in scoring averaging 117.7 points per game. 
Colorado also leads the D-League in per game averages for field goals made and attempted, three pointers made and attempted, offensive rebounds, rebounds, assists, steals, and blocked shots. 
Dominique Coleman leads the D-League with 2.8 steals per game. 
Josh Davis is ninth the league in scoring at 18.9 ppg, and ranks fourth with a .890 free throw percentage. 
Joe Dabbert is eighth in the league with 1.4 blocks per game. 
Eddie Gill's 8.3 assists per game ranks third in the D-League.


----------

